# Some new toys, I mean essentials



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Went to Hasbeans yesterday and came back with an empty pocket and a big box of essentials

Going to be busy today

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks very busy. Do you get complaints?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

So which goodies did you get out of that selection in the photo and how long on average does it take you to decide which way to make coffee each morning when faced with sooooo much choice?????























Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A nice collection of useful "toys". Just need to make sure they keep clean if they stay out on show.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you manage to pick up coffee whilst you were there too?


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks very busy. Do you get complaints?

No complaints, its actually in part of an integral garage I converted to a utility room,most of its put away just the Gaggia and grinder out really but slowly taking over the cupboards.

So which goodies did you get out of that selection in the photo and how long on average does it take you to decide which way to make coffee each morning when faced with sooooo much choice?????

Too many really the hand grinder, drip, drip kettle, Chemex, and Aeropress I'm still deciding which to make in the morning depending which shift I'm on probably a latte or a hario drip then if time a chemex its a 3-6 cup so can get 2 mugs out of it. To be honest though still finding my feet.

A nice collection of useful "toys". Just need to make sure they keep clean if they stay out on show.

Always polish my own toys not always anyone else's Sandy oops

Did you manage to pick up coffee whilst you were there too?

Just bought some decaff beans Glenn Guatemalan I think but having said that I am still working my way through the espresso starter pack which arrived last week

Must also add Steve at Hasbeans spent some considerable time going through all the options without being pushy and offered a cracking discount

Gaz


----------

